

Understanding vipassana meditation - kapilkaisare
http://lesswrong.com/lw/2rd/understanding_vipassana_meditation/

======
skowmunk
Having done the 10 day basic vipassana course just after high school (had to
find a way to control my restless mind), can't say if it helped with any of
those 4 points mentioned in the article. But, gosh, it helped me get some
sleep. Finally, I could sleep in the nights instead of just staring at the
fan. I could sleep wherever and whenever I wanted.

Of course, its different now, that I consider sleep a necessary evil - such a
waste of life. If only I could do away with it....

